# Things with good anthro TFs?



## Bedlams (Sep 16, 2017)

Just what the title says. What movies/shows have good anthro or just feral TFs?
List of ones I already know:
American Werewolf in London
Wallace and Gromit: Were Rabbit


----------



## Sagt (Sep 17, 2017)

Spirited Away


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 17, 2017)

Wolf Children.


----------



## Loffi (Sep 17, 2017)

Beast Wars


----------

